# [Oracle] SQL Direkte Abfrage nach Datum



## XEON (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich versuche schon eine ganze Weile nach einer richtigen Lösung zu suchen. Bin im Internet  noch nicht richtig schlau geworden. Ich habe in einer Datenbank eine Spalte, die den Dateitype "TIMEDOMAIN" besitzt. 
Meine Frage wäre wie man bei dem Dateitype die richtige Abfrage startet. Denn die Daten sind in der Tabelle bisschen kompliziert aufgebaut.

bsp:

Ich will nach ein bestimmtes Datum/Zeitraum filtern, die aktiv sind. Also wo nur (..., null)
steht.

In der Spalte:
D_GDF_TCGER_02.TIMEDOMAIN(GD_GDF_TCGER_02.DATEPERIOD_LIST(GD_GDF_TCGER_02.DATEPERIOD(2003-03-01 00:00:00.0,2006-12-31 23:00:00.0)))
Oder
GD_GDF_TCGER_02.TIMEDOMAIN(GD_GDF_TCGER_02.DATEPERIOD_LIST(GD_GDF_TCGER_02.DATEPERIOD(2012-07-31 22:00:00.0,null)))

Ich bin noch relativ unerfahren mit SQL. Hab leider nur die Grundsachen drauf. Ich danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Yaslaw (2. Juli 2012)

Was für SQL?
TIMEDOMAIN, ist glaub nicht MySQL. In Oracle hab ichs noch nicht gesehen - das heisst aber nicht dass es das dort nicht gibt.
Auf alle Fälle ist auch kein MS Access.


----------



## XEON (2. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze leider nur  Oracle SQL Developer.


----------



## Yaslaw (2. Juli 2012)

Also Oracle (der Oracle SQL Developer ist nur ein Hilfetool). Ich pass dann mal die Threadüberschrift an.


----------

